# how many hooks on a sabiki rig for catching baitfish



## Wiperwilly (May 12, 2009)

I fish the Ohio river in West Virginia, I need to know how many hooks are legal on a sabiki rig for catching baitfish in West Virginia.
I can not find any regulations online that provide this information.
I would appreciate any information you guys could provide.
thanks Guys!!
.....Willy


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Not sure in West Virginia, but in Ohio, your allowed 3 hooks per line, better check out how many hooks per line are allowed there. Mike


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

i also fish ohio river at parkersburg. they sell the rigs in bait shops locally. i think they have 5 hooks on them. i have used them at belleville and willow island. dont know if its legal, but thats what everybody uses. didnt know it was illegal in ohio. 
gobie


----------



## Wiperwilly (May 12, 2009)

thanks guys, I fished this morning and I seen a couple local guys and they didnt seem to know either, the rigs i see the guys using seem to vary, One guy might be using a rig which utilizes 6 hooks and on the same day i will see another guy using a rig that is only utilizing 3 hooks. I will continue to see out information from the WV DNR. thanks again guys.
.......Willy


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Did you try to go online for the WV dnr? Do a google on just that and you should find them. That's actually how I found out the legal size and amount of walleye is legal in WV, because the Ohio regs do not say or even mention walleye. Let us know if you get your answer...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Baitfish regs are different than "fish" regs. Haven't read any recently, but I know we all used sabiki rigs in OH with 5-7 hooks, 5 is better as 7 gets tangled too easy with multiple skips in it. You can net baitfish, use traps, etc which one may NOT use for gamefish. So I'm thinking the 3 hook limit doesn't apply to baitfish (I always thought it was 2 hooks anyway in OH, guess not as many large crankbaits have 3 sets of trebles, 3 in KY?)
Disclaimer: Just my opinion, guesstimates, not the facts, check the regulations!!!


----------



## Tyler1214 (Jan 20, 2021)

gobie said:


> i also fish ohio river at parkersburg. they sell the rigs in bait shops locally. i think they have 5 hooks on them. i have used them at belleville and willow island. dont know if its legal, but thats what everybody uses. didnt know it was illegal in ohio.
> gobie


Well WV owns the water for the entirety of the stretches that touch the state so it’s WV regs but you can fish with Ohio license


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Tyler1214 said:


> Well WV owns the water for the entirety of the stretches that touch the state so it’s WV regs but you can fish with Ohio license



If your fishing from shore on the Ohio side you better not have more than three hooks. Call the ODNR if you have doubts....


----------

